# Impossible or Possible how could his hair change?



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:angry: Ever since that groomer shaved romeos hair off. OMG his hair is nearly impossible to keep healthy and my poor baby... His hair was so silky and easy to manage as long as i was keeping up with the grooming. But ever since he got shaved his hair grows like the wildest cottony tangled mess. His hair looks rrally bad i cant seem to get it back :smcry::smcry:matts are a nightmare ... I use Christiansen 10 shampoo and conditioner nothin is helping any suggestions any treatments i can use for frizzy, damaged hair ?thats what it looks like it looks like someone took every strand of hair and damaged it


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless little Romeo. I'm not sure if shaving can make a difference of how the babies hair will grow in. There are times, that a babies coat will change from when they are a pup.

I use personally paws. I love it!!! Crystal, at Pampered Pup boutique, oh my gosh, gave me the best advice and which product to choose. I am sure your products are just as good, I never used that brand.

Here is Crystals, site with her phone number. I know her Dad is not feeling well, but just in case you wanted to get some advice on Pure Paws, I am sure you may catch her there. Huge hugs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How old is Romeo now? I think they get their adult coat sometime around 12-18 months. That can cause a lot of matting plus Romeo may just have a cottony adult coat.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It probably is the difference between puppy coat and adult coat. I was also using CC spectrum 10 and at first I was really happy, but then it didn't seem to work as well. I think it is best to alternate shampoo and conditioner. But different shampoos work better for different coats. Christine recommended Pure Paws, but it left MiMi and Ray very fly away and itchy. Do you use a detangler when you brush him? Do you have a shampoo and conditioner that you use on your own hair that you really like? I use Matrix Sleek Look and I use it on the dogs...alternately with CC. I have found Moroccan Oil helpful as well. Others have recommended Kolestrol...might be good for deep conditioning.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

After almost four years of trying all sorts of shampoos and conditioners, I finally came across the one that works best for our Chrissy; Espree Silky Show Shampoo and Luxury Remoisturizer and they really work very well. I dilute the conditioner one part to approximately 28 parts since it is very thick and leave it on for a few minutes. I also use Tropiclean Awapuhi for white coates and Chrissy turns out very white. Both of these products can be purchased at Petco.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emily turned into a cotton ball as she grew older. He coat is so cottony. I can get it to look decent with lots of product but ti's a constant struggle and she hates being groomed. Considering clipping her short so she will be happier with less grooming.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Once that protective puppy coat is cut off the hair seems to be a different texture when in fact it is the same but the puppy coat was different and protected the new coat from tangling so much. You will need to find the right products to keep it from matting until it gets some length to it. Keep brushing it everyday faithfully.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am having issues with Penny's coat all of a sudden  it was so amazing, and looks incredible, buuuut. The last couple of baths have been a nightmare. Her adult coat must be coming in. I think I am going to have to cut off the body hair now, which I was kinda intending to do anyway about now. Took me 2 hours to wash, demat and dry her yesterday.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I had Paxton's hair cut short last week because he had begun to mat so badly (he's 10 months). OMG I could not keep the mats out. He looks puppy-cute with shorter hair and we're both happy that we're not dealing with those long brushing sessions every night!

His hair was so beautifully straight and silky when we got him last summer. I am hoping that it returns when he gets a little older.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel's hair is just bad in the winter. I use conditioner on her, but the dryness in the winter causes static and fly a way hair. I put a couple drops of baby oil in her rinse water and then rinse that out. It helps with the static.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Who is that new person anderson keith SPAM? Thank you everyone it makes sense yes hes 17 months his adult hair must be growing in and its a mission. I will try the suggestions. I will look into the different products because the one i have is not working for his hair after bath time it does seem to get frizzier and fly away.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

romeo&juliet said:


> Who is that new person anderson keith SPAM? Thank you everyone it makes sense yes hes 17 months his adult hair must be growing in and its a mission. I will try the suggestions. I will look into the different products because the one i have is not working for his hair after bath time it does seem to get frizzier and fly away.


It's not a person, it's a spambot. I reported it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would scissor off 1/4-1/2 inch depending on how long the coat is now. Getting rid of the frizzy ends (which a clipper can cause) will help significantly. If I am growing out a coat that was clipped, I routinely scissor off the ends as it grows.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jmm said:


> I would scissor off 1/4-1/2 inch depending on how long the coat is now. Getting rid of the frizzy ends (which a clipper can cause) will help significantly. If I am growing out a coat that was clipped, I routinely scissor off the ends as it grows.


I would try this too. I had tried a different technique on Jett last summer since I wasn't happy with the length of my clipper comb attachments and clipped against the growth of the hair for a shorter cut. Normally I would clip in the same direction as the growth of the hair. I was sure Jett's hair was ruined. It even felt course to me, almost wirey. I had to let it grow out a bit so I could cut that much off with scissors, but it worked. His hair is back to normal.

I'm so sorry but I don't remember how old Romeo is. It could truly be the transition from his puppy coat to his adult coat. But it might be that the groomer cut against the grain of the coat too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie is almost 18 months old. I am trying to let his hair grow long. I am using Aroma-Paws shampoo and conditioner and Pure Paws Ultra Finishing Hydrating Anti-Static Spray. For now it works well for us. The finishing spray works well as a detangler too. Works better than Cowboy Magic. As long as I brush and comb him every day there is not much matting.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

MalteseJane said:


> Charlie is almost 18 months old. I am trying to let his hair grow long. I am using Aroma-Paws shampoo and conditioner and Pure Paws Ultra Finishing Hydrating Anti-Static Spray. For now it works well for us. The finishing spray works well as a detangler too. Works better than Cowboy Magic. As long as I brush and comb him every day there is not much matting.


I love that picture of Charlie in your signature! He sure is getting to be a handsome boy!


----------

